

Dear HN: Totally new map UI for TrailBehind - Please Break It - andrewljohnson
http://www.trailbehind.com/#map

======
jcdreads
Very nice; but upon zooming into the leaf in MA, zooming once more and then
panning around caused it to get very jerky, as though constantly reloading.
Browser history rapidly filled with trailbehind pages. Possibly the same
problem Sutto saw above.

Safari 4 Beta on OS X 10.5.6.

~~~
andrewljohnson
Ok, thanks for the heads up. I was able to reproduce this bug in Safari 3.0.2,
and I'll fix it.

I think the root of the problem is ReallySimpleHistory. I'm using RSH for hash
links, and I think the library is busted in Safari 3.x and past :(

------
Sutto
I don't know if it's on purpose, but moving around seems to always jump back
to the original location (<http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/25089/moving-fail.mov>).
And, before I could record it, I somehow got into an infinite loop jumping
between two spots (fixed by clicking on the map again).

edit: other than that, very nice. Also, video of moving back and forth:
<http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/25089/trailbehind-maps.mov>

~~~
andrewljohnson
Hey, thanks very much for this bug report. Can you please tell me what browser
you are using?

~~~
Sutto
Safari 4 Beta

------
whatusername
not bad.. So some of the GPS markers seem to be off:
[http://www.trailbehind.com/#get_quad/146.34166717529297/-39....](http://www.trailbehind.com/#get_quad/146.34166717529297/-39.06184913429153/14)

The Mt Oberon is in the middle of the swamp (it should be on the peak with the
track running up to it at the top of the screen) - and the Growlers Creek
point is in the bay.

Also - The login/register popup looked broken (FF3 on Ubuntu)

How do I create my own waypoints? Or do I need GPS data to do that?

~~~
andrewljohnson
Ok, thanks for the notes. I'll check out that waypoint. To answer your
questions and bugs:

1\. The login box appears to be broken on Linux only, but I'll try and fix it
there too :)

2\. You need a GPS device to upload waypoints. We are considering letting you
click waypoints onto the map, but we are hesitant to do so. Also, we're coming
out with an iPhone app this month, so that will be another way to tag a place.

~~~
whatusername
Thanks for the response.. I'll take out my wifes 6110 some time soon and give
it a go.

Can you link to a park that would show up the site in full detail?

------
gsmaverick
Very clean & polished. I love it!

------
sahaj
not sure if this is a limitation of google maps API, but zooming in/out with
the scroll wheel would be nice.

~~~
andrewljohnson
That's just one line of code, which I had enabled, but I turned off because it
confused people in testing.

